# ONE SHOT OILER



## crab (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is a oiler I found doing a google search.It's for a X3 but would work on most any mill or lathe.

http://www.home-machine-shop.com/ONE_SHOT_OILER/index.html
Bill


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 1, 2012)

Its a nice neat tubing job, but it is not going to work well. He has no check or metering valves, so which ever line has the least resistance will get all the oil, nothing will go into the harder ones. And surely you cannot expect all the passages to have exactly the same resistance.

I want to do a one shot on my mills, but its the metering valves tha tmake it hard/expensive.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 1, 2012)

Have a look at this page, it shows the correct way to do it, complete with metering valves.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/One-Shot-Lubrication-System


John


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 1, 2012)

What exactly does the metering in the valve?


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 1, 2012)

They make all the oil lines have the same back pressure, so a line with low back pressure (big open fits) won't get all the pumped oil. They should all get the same amount.


John


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 1, 2012)

So it's just an orifice or something more like a pressure regulator that would include check valve action. OK I found the stuff in Mcmaster. Thanks! I plan to add an oiler to my Emco lathe when I put it back together.

Greg


----------



## crab (Mar 1, 2012)

I just put grease Zerk's in mine and made a high psi oil pump out of a grease gun. Not as good as a one shot but it works.
Bill


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 1, 2012)

I see on McMaster they are about $12 each, so its a bit of an expensive job if you need to lube 8 or 10 points. They have several flow ratings, but no way to guess which rating to use. 

Does anyone know what size would be right for out home shop size machines?


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks for the idea bill...........now i can add that to my list......my long long long list of things to do....  :

chuck


----------



## rkepler (Mar 1, 2012)

RonGinger  said:
			
		

> I see on McMaster they are about $12 each, so its a bit of an expensive job if you need to lube 8 or 10 points. They have several flow ratings, but no way to guess which rating to use.
> 
> Does anyone know what size would be right for out home shop size machines?



Likely an 00 or 0. As I recall they're designed to work with 12-15psi, you need to take that into consideration as well as some filtering before the oil gets into the line.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 1, 2012)

Ron, I think the size only matters relative to how much you want each one to flow. The volume will be whatever you pump into them. The distribution is depended on the resistance as you said. If each valve is the same, each location will get the same amount of oil. The question is how much oil does each location really need?

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCMilllOneShot.htm

These people make the right parts.

http://www.bijur-lubrication.com


----------



## 1Kenny (Mar 2, 2012)

The one shot on mine oils the ways and screws, it is a hand pump. It has a Bijur pump on the back used for misting. I don't use the main pump as flooding is too messy.

Kenny


----------



## platypus20 (Apr 6, 2012)

I put a one shot system on my 1938 Bridgeport milling machine, I bought the Enco pump, then made the orifices based on the size for the new milling machines. I threaded the elbow fitting and put an aluminum set screw in the fittings, the drilled the set screws to the needed sizes, then check the flows to approx the same flow out of each of the fittings.


----------



## Swede (Apr 10, 2012)

Platypus - kudos on a truly nice installation. The pride you've taken in your work is obvious.


----------



## d.bick (Apr 10, 2012)

When I restored my Bridgeport I had the idea that I could clean the original old metering valves. What I found when I took one to bits is they have their own filter the metering is achieved by the oil travelling round a thread and through a one way valve.
 I replaced all the valves and the pump with the Arceurotrade(U.K. items


----------

